# Rook from Californ-i-a! Need first purchase advice



## Sim (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey what's up everyone, I just started archery and I believe I will keep at it for the rest of my life! I'm hooked. 
I want to get myself a really nice compound bow so I can really experence this new lifestyle I walked into and would love advice.

I am a athletic male 180 lbs, 5' 8" and want a bow in the 50-70 lbs area because I will eventually start hunting with my close friends who are also starting with me.
Willing to spend $500-750 on an all around bow that would suit me the best. Can someone help me pick and choose a quality bow that will keep me happy for the rest of my life?


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:
I would check out the classified area. You don't need to drop big bucks to get started. You also don't need to have a 70 pound draw.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello Im new here too. We shop and shoot at Archery Outpost in Los Alimitos. Great Coaches, Great prices, Friendly staff, $10 Ranges fees for the whole day not per hour, and 18 lanes.

Like you me and my girlfriend just started shooting in Febuary, we went to a few different places here in socal. We eventually purchased at Archery Outpost, they also have a good selection of Compound bows and gear.

I was going to say welcome, but i dont think im qualified as this is my second post...hahahaha!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: to Archery Talk!


----------



## Sim (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! And glad to hear that you're starting out too Hum!


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Sim.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to archery talk from another AT newb. My recommendation would be to go to a local shop( maybe 2 or 3) and shoot as many different bows as you can. Find what is comfortable and feels good. You can look on the classifieds here and get an awesome setup for what you are wanting to spend.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

